# "Cricket noise" when driving between 20-40 miles per hour



## shlehter (Sep 27, 2009)

Did anybody else notice a faint cricket noise coming from the front of the van?


----------



## dtownwolfpack (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: "Cricket noise" when driving between 20-40 miles per hour (shlehter)*

I hear this on the front right passenger seat. It sounds like when there is someone sitting on the front passenger seat, i hear it when you're going slow.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: "Cricket noise" when driving between 20-40 miles per hour (shlehter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shlehter* »_Did anybody else notice a faint cricket noise coming from the front of the van?










HELL YES !

thank GOD someone else has this Problem!, its been annoying me since day 1....
i really have no idea what in the world it is, i took out the airbox, even took off the intake manifold... there is nothing out of the ordinary.
im stumped


----------



## shlehter (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: "Cricket noise" when driving between 20-40 miles per hour (redzone98)*

Did you ever have a dealer look at this ?


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: "Cricket noise" when driving between 20-40 miles per hour (shlehter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shlehter* »_Did you ever have a dealer look at this ? 


my dealer's favorite words "could not replicate problem"


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: "Cricket noise" when driving between 20-40 miles per hour (redzone98)*

I have an 09 Town and Country (shhhh) same issue. search a t/c forum and its the trans...I don't have a link anymore but i did read it like 2 months ago..


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: "Cricket noise" when driving between 20-40 miles per hour (irishpride)*

OMG another issue with the transmission! Thanks for the insider info. Ill investigate and post the link


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: "Cricket noise" when driving between 20-40 miles per hour (redzone98)*

there are too many to post from the Dodge Forum... geez


----------



## shlehter (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: "Cricket noise" when driving between 20-40 miles per hour (redzone98)*

can you post a few links.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: "Cricket noise" when driving between 20-40 miles per hour (shlehter)*

http://dodgeforum.com/forum/do....html
ill get more


----------



## shlehter (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: "Cricket noise" when driving between 20-40 miles per hour (redzone98)*

mine sounds like this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: "Cricket noise" when driving between 20-40 miles per hour (shlehter)*

while Driving?? or stationary like the Vid?


----------



## shlehter (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: "Cricket noise" when driving between 20-40 miles per hour (redzone98)*

driving


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: "Cricket noise" when driving between 20-40 miles per hour (shlehter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shlehter* »_driving

oh man, thats not good.
i have that funny sound only under light throttle, but if i give her more gas, it quickly goes away, to me it sounds like vacuum seloinoid or something that runs off vacuum because when you bog the motor down(before it downshifts) it goes away.


----------



## shlehter (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: "Cricket noise" when driving between 20-40 miles per hour (redzone98)*

For me it also goes away (for instance I never hear it on a freeway)
I have an appointment with a dealer on Monday. Will keep you posted.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: "Cricket noise" when driving between 20-40 miles per hour (shlehter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shlehter* »_For me it also goes away (for instance I never hear it on a freeway)
I have an appointment with a dealer on Monday. Will keep you posted.


my 12K check up is coming up, id like to hear your outcome


----------



## shlehter (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: "Cricket noise" when driving between 20-40 miles per hour (redzone98)*

Dealer could not reproduce it.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: "Cricket noise" when driving between 20-40 miles per hour (shlehter)*

That's bull****.


----------



## shlehter (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: "Cricket noise" when driving between 20-40 miles per hour (redzone98)*

it appears that this sound is coming only on a cold engine, so as I was driving to the dealer this sound was pretty obvious, ....I parked my car ...dealer tried it within 10 min...no sound, as I drove back home also no sound.
these are going to be enjoyable years of ownership.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: "Cricket noise" when driving between 20-40 miles per hour (shlehter)*

na, mine happens allllll the time, maybe its time to break out the vid camera....


----------



## shlehter (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: "Cricket noise" when driving between 20-40 miles per hour (redzone98)*

found this on T&C forum. Hope it does not apply here.

_Quote, originally posted by *T&C* »_Well, I thought I'd share some news that I just received from a friend who has been a mechanic for 20+ years...and just happens to be working at the local Chrylser dealership for the last four years. 

The whinning or winding sound that is coming from my transmission is the tranny pump that is going bad. Is this serious, 'yes'. It needs to be replaced very soon or tranny damage will occur that will result in spending more $$$. 

My mechanic friend mentioned the following: 
One way to quickly test whether the problem is with the differential or with the tranny pump is to put the car in 'Park' and slowly increasing the RPMs to 3000. If the whinning sound gets louder and more pronounced as you increase the RPMs...the problem most likely is the tranny pump. 

If the whinning sound isn't heard until you start driving and gets louder and more pronounced as you speed up...that is more indicative of a differntial problem. 

In either case though...the transmission needs to be remove from the van and checked.


----------



## toddm1234 (Oct 5, 2003)

*Re: "Cricket noise" when driving between 20-40 miles per hour (shlehter)*

is this the big v6 or the small one?


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: "Cricket noise" when driving between 20-40 miles per hour (toddm1234)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toddm1234* »_is this the big v6 or the small one? 


3.8L here


----------



## blizno (Dec 11, 2009)

Is the same as the Jestsons space ship sound I hear at low speeds?


----------



## linus69 (Nov 25, 2009)

The owners manual states that the power steering can be noisy until it and the fluid reach operating temperature.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (linus69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *linus69* »_The owners manual states that the power steering can be noisy until it and the fluid reach operating temperature.



totally different sound here


----------

